
Feyerabend on empiricism and sola scriptura - danielam
http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2015/07/feyerabend-on-empiricism-and-sola.html
======
wbillingsley
Hmm, if this blog article is accurate then Feyerabend's analogy to sola
scriptura appears to be a strawman. "Sola scriptura" was never a claim that
_nothing_ helps you interpret scripture -- its advocates all claim that this
is the role of the spirit. There's an odd paragraph towards the end of Feser's
blog post:

"But you can ask such questions of an authoritative interpreter who stands
outside the texts. And such an interpreter -- in the form of an institutional
Church -- is exactly what the Catholic position posits."

That prompts the rather obvious retort "authoritative interpreter who stands
outside the text ... I wonder who all these God-believing protestants could
possibly think that might be..."

This seems obvious enough that surely Feyerabend would have recognised it, so
perhaps Feser's summary of Feyerabend is flawed?

~~~
skissane
Andrew Fulford raises the same point in his criticism of Feser's post -
[https://calvinistinternational.com/2015/07/14/feyerabend-
and...](https://calvinistinternational.com/2015/07/14/feyerabend-and-feser-on-
sola-scriptura/) \- thus beginning a back-and-forth with Feser which lasts for
several posts - see [http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com.au/2015/07/empiricism-
and-so...](http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com.au/2015/07/empiricism-and-sola-
scriptura-redux.html) \- I found it an interesting read, although I've always
been very sceptical of sola scriptura (unsurprising given I was raised
Catholic)

------
le0n
Possibly related simultaneous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10328699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10328699)

------
areed
Heidegger's Being and Time provides a similar critique of modern empiricism.
He argued that our most fundamental knowledge of objects comes from our
history and potential future with them. When we know "There is an apple", the
self embedded in time (Dasein) provides the "There is".

